# H&R BLOCK Banner Ad



## BreezyCooking (Jan 27, 2007)

Someone please, please, PLEASE tell me that this STUPID banner ad from H&R Block isn't going to be here for the next 4 months?????  PLEASE????

Because it not only delays the site while it downloads & flashes, but also appears - for me at least - at both the top & right in the middle of the screen.

And I DO have pop-up deletion software.  This is the only time I've had to deal with pop-ups in ages.  What's even worse is that you can't even close the sucker - you have to reload the site's main page & try to work fast to get to where you want to go before it appears again.

If H&R Block thinks it's doing itself any favors with this stuff, forget it.  I rather eat worms & die than use them after such irritation.


----------



## corazon (Jan 27, 2007)

Strange, I'm not getting any kind of H&R banner.


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't see it.  I guess I should be thankful!


----------



## BlueCat (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh it's there all right, and it keeps the Search dropdown from opening - it looks like it tries to open behind the banner.  I did a screenshot I'll try to post here.






Well, it's kinda small, but you may be able to see that the H&R Block banner is right under the dropdown listst that you use to navigate the site.
 
BC


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 27, 2007)

I see it, and  I have pop ups blocked!    don't much care for it, either.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 27, 2007)

I run Firefox and have an adblocker extension downloaded - I don't see any ads EVER.  

These ads, however, are a way to help pay for the site.  There's not much that can be done unless Andy wants to change this to a site where we pay to have a membership.  A site is not free and those are the two options to keep it up and running.  Sorry about the ad though.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2007)

It's a commercial world.  Money makes it go 'round.  (I also find it annoying but...)

...it's a small price to pay for having this site available.


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2007)

I agree with Kitchenelf and Andy as well. Yes ads can be super annoying, but they are a necessity if this site is to remain free.

Firefox would take care of that for you though. It is a better browser than IE and it is free. You will never again see another ad if you use it.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 27, 2007)

it`s also not a bad advert for Firefox either! 

I use it also and can`t see the sucker (thankfully).

edit: YT shouts "SNAP" at GB and makes him pick up all the cards :P


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 27, 2007)

I do understand the need for ads, but this is the first time an ad here has definitely interfered with enjoying the site.

For me at least, it pops up sometimes right in the middle of the site & stays there, with no way to close it, & I can't click on any thread.  And as BlueCat pointed out, it also successfully manages to block the site menus.

This hasn't happened with any of the other banner ads DC has had in the past, & like I said before - H&R Block is NOT making any friends here - lol!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't mind it except... it seems to be blocking me "search" box... makes it kind of hard to use it.


----------



## Alix (Jan 27, 2007)

OK, I don't use Firefox, I use IE 6.0 (I think!) and I get nothing. Maybe a different pop up blocker is in order Breezy? I use the one that comes with Windows and also Google toolbar blocker. I haven't had a pop up in AGES. Does that help?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 27, 2007)

It's just odd that this is the "only" popup.  And as others have noticed, the top banner ad does completely block the site search function.  Don't think even a new popup blocker will do anything about that.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 27, 2007)

You can still use the search feature - you just go to a different page OR if you are careful typing you can still click on the search box, type in what you want, and hit enter.  A new page will come up with your hits from your search.  You don't necessarily have to see it for it to work.  Or, like I said, just go to another page and use it.  I know it's annoying.  I have just found a way to get around it, that's all.


----------



## Alix (Jan 27, 2007)

Breezy, what blocker are you using? Can you up the level on it? I have one of mine set to allow pop ups on the site so I get my PM pop ups, but the other catches everything else (I think). I really feel for you, I hate it when I can't use a tool easily.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 27, 2007)

Advertising dollars contribute mucho dollars into the U.S. economy! In many ways it fuels and drives the economic engine..Just think of the $$$ millions that will be spent during the Super Bowl Game...Living in the U.S. is great...but it 'aint free!
Another great thing about our economic system is that we as consumers can on a daily basis choose to buy or not to buy advertised goods and services.
I'm proud to be an American...where at least I know I'm free!


----------



## shpj4 (Jan 27, 2007)

I really don't mind the banner add for H&R Block because that is where I have my Income Tax done.


----------



## BlueCat (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, that add on for Firefox must be the key, because I also use Firefox and here it is, blocking the search feature, just like it does in IE.





It's not that we don't understand the concept of the free website, it's more that we were mentioning that it blocks the drop down lists.  Sometimes it seems that people here aren't fond of hearing about potential troubles with the site.  It's a complaint about this particular ad, not the concept of ads.  Not a criticism of the site, but a criticism of this ad.

BC


----------



## velochic (Jan 27, 2007)

If I can chime in here... the ad is not just "annoying" and asking DC users to "find a way around it" will just result in people not coming here.  Good business doesn't annoy the "potential customer" so much that they are pissed off at the company advertising.  Nor does good advertising force a "potential customer" away from the advertising... i.e. not coming to DC until the ad is down.

We're also going to get hundreds of repeat questions because, like me, people are not going to use the search tool.   I'm off to post my question that has probably already been answered.  No, nevermind.  I'll just head to another web site.

From a former webmaster... mods... why not just get the ad fixed?  You're going to hear about it again and again until you do.

P.S.  I tried firefox (with the extension) and IE and neither block the ad.

Edited to add.. if you come to this thread, it's gone.  The add is still darned annoying and is going to generate many questions and much frustration.


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2007)

BlueCat do you use the Adblock extension for Firefox? That will get rid of the ad.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 27, 2007)

We don't mind people asking questions about things - sometimes there's nothing we can do.  I will direct the webmaster to this thread to see what he can do.  

OK - I REALLY will contact Andy R.  I switched to IE to see what would happen.  Yes, the ad is VERY annoying.  One thing is because so many of us that "work" here use the Firefox Ad Blocker we never know about these things.  

We certainly appreciate this being brought to our attention.  I tried to go to other pages and the ad still covers the search feature.  

velochic - Firefox with the ad blocker DOES do away with the ad - maybe you downloaded the wrong extension.  

Bluecat - I can assure you we don't mind hearing about the potential troubles of the site - sometimes we don't see them because we have the features that block a lot of what other people see.  Firefox with the Ad Blocker is great!

With all that said - I saw what everyone else is seeing and trying to deal with and I will contact Andy R. right now.


----------



## amber (Jan 27, 2007)

When I scroll down, I dont see it.  Dont sweat the little things in life, it's not worth it.  The only ads I hate are the ones on the side where even if you scroll, the ad is still there, but I can still put up with it. It pays for this site and I certainly do not want this site to be pay only.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jan 27, 2007)

amber said:
			
		

> When I scroll down, I dont see it.  Dont sweat the little things in life, it's not worth it.  The only ads I hate are the ones on the side where even if you scroll, the ad is still there, but I can still put up with it. It pays for this site and I certainly do not want this site to be pay only.



I can't see it all, but from how it's described, I would find it very annoying. An ad shouldn't make any site feature difficult to use. I'm sure it's something that can be adjusted (she, who is technologically challenged, says).


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 28, 2007)

I see it too.   I cant search now because it is blocking the field. Grrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 28, 2007)

I think the Funniest things about this thread is that if you go to the top of the page, there`s Adverts for Pop-up Blockers 

oh the Irony :P


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I think the Funniest things about this thread is that if you go to the top of the page, there`s Adverts for Pop-up Blockers
> 
> oh the Irony :P


 
"Having all of your bases covered" comes to mind!!


----------



## BlueCat (Jan 28, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I think the Funniest things about this thread is that if you go to the top of the page, there`s Adverts for Pop-up Blockers
> 
> oh the Irony :P


 
The ads above the posts often are relevant to the content of the posts.  There were ads for cruises on the Cruise Food topic.  It's like Gmail.  

BC


----------



## Aria (Jan 28, 2007)

I make my living in Advertising.  This AD is Annoying many.  The ad will make money for DC and not for H&R Block.


----------

